# bud light commercial you'll never see



## Jade Tigress (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Nolerama (Sep 29, 2009)

:lool:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's one from Guinness that we won't see on tv either... :uhyeah: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrSSSfYE2dQ&NR=1


----------



## Steve (Sep 29, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Here's one from Guinness that we won't see on tv either... :uhyeah: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrSSSfYE2dQ&NR=1


That one's a bit edgy...


----------



## crushing (Sep 29, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


>



What the Budweiser beers lack in taste, they sure make up for (almost) with great commercials!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 29, 2009)

:rofl: those are awesome!!!


----------



## Big Don (Sep 30, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> That one's a bit edgy...


I didn't see edges, I saw some curves...


----------

